# Who is the sexiest man in the UFC?



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

My inspiration for this thread came to me yesterday when somebody said Frank Mir was hot. In an attempt to try something different I am putting my dignity and manhood on the line to start the sexiest man in the UFC thread.

So, who is the sexiest man in the UFC?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

serious ? its not even a ssecond after Sexyama :


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> serious ? its not even a ssecond after Sexyama :


Amen:thumb02:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

/thread


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

I am confident and comfortable in my own masculinity, and I don't worry about how others might perceive me at this point. BUT . . . I must admit it feels a bit odd to think about fighters' sex appeal and then see the Playgirl-like pics posted on what I thought was a predominantly male, heterosexual forum.

There's room for women, of course, and I guess I'll learn to be ok with the gay frequenters of this forum . . .


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been with my girlfriend for two years now and in that time she has become the biggest chick UFC fan I've ever known. I can tell you her exact top 3 as she is over my shoulder right now.

1. Frank Mir
2. GSP
3. Michael Bisping

Personally I'll go with Wandy out of the fact that he would probably make the opposite end of this poll's top spot, and I feel bad for the guy.

Me and Steph's two cents,
Brian R. Clover


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The GF is also here:

1) Michael Bisping
2) Michael Bisping
3) Michael Bisping

She said GSP is hot too, and she thinks Frank Mir is fugly.


edit: omg i can post again!!!!!!!!! The site wouldn't let me for like 4 days.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

My *WIFE* says
1. Sam Stout
2. Diego Sanchez
3. Thiago Alves
4. Frank Mir
5. Bisbing

I SAY--Mans man look
1. Wandy
2. Hammil
3. Chuck
4. Jardine
5. Boetsch


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I want Sexyama's shoes, they are beyond pimp.

My g/f is a GSP fan, I think it is more the body especially his legs.

Big Nog, Wandy, Jardine are proof beauty is on the inside, damn they ugly I am talking slap they Momma ugly.


----------



## Emma May (Feb 22, 2009)

*Ooooo a thread I can really get behind!*

This is going to put on display my unusual tastes but here goes!

*Chuck Liddell*: People say he's ugly but there is something about the way he carries himself and that raspy voice.

*Josh Koscheck*: Super fit, curly hair, full lips.

*Diego Sanchez*: He's handsome and fierce and he's his own man.

*Renato Babalu Sobral*: OK, he's with a different organization now but he's a former UFC fighter, anyway. And a stone cold fox!

Why don't more women love this sport?!?!?!


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Are we talking both past and present? If so:









and


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

This thread is disgusting. The wife likes Franklin.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GSP hands down. The dudes has a models face


EDIT: Yeah baroni is a good lookin' dude too


And I dont see why dudes find this thread disgusting. I'm secure enough with my sexuality to know when another dude is good looking, doesnt mean I want his dick in my mouth, eh?


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Sigh, I can't believe I am contributing to this thread either but....the GF sticks around for watching 'El Matador' Huerta.

Apparently she likes Mexicans.....who knew?


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

You guys don't have to be so bothered about it, saying a dude is good looking does not give you AIDS.

There is a difference between noticing someone has aesthetically pleasing features and taking one in the ass!


----------



## Emma May (Feb 22, 2009)

*Huerta!*

How could I forget?


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Omg if we are counting past ufc fighters as if Lindland isnt top here you people know nothing of sex appeal


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

:drool01:


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Patrick Cote is a very handsome man. :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

sexyama
KOS
roger huerta
melvin guillard 
kongo


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

the only man with Sexy in his name...


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> :drool01:


Holy shit, now that made me laugh.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Emma May said:


> This is going to put on display my unusual tastes but here goes!
> 
> *Chuck Liddell*: People say he's ugly but there is something about the way he carries himself and that raspy voice.
> 
> ...


I know some that love it, but for every one that loves it, another covers her face.

I think the violence overturns the half-naked-men factor.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Has to be mario yamasaki, his goatee is like art work lol


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Combat Soul said:


> You guys don't have to be so bothered about it, saying a dude is good looking does not give you AIDS.
> 
> There is a difference between noticing someone has aesthetically pleasing features and taking one in the ass!


If I recall correctly, the thread had nothing to do with a fighter being good looking. I think most of us feel comfortable enuf to say (even if just to yourself), "yeah, that guy has good looks." But this thread is about SEXIEST man. I just don't see other guys in a "sexy" way. That's different to me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roger Huerta and Rich Franklin by FAR


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Emma May said:


> This is going to put on display my unusual tastes but here goes!
> 
> *Chuck Liddell*: People say he's ugly but there is something about the way he carries himself and that raspy voice.
> 
> ...


We do baby, we do, but sometimes we have to keep our MMA love on the down low b/c husbands and bfs get jealous here and there, and assume that we're only watching for the minimally clad dudes.

Everybody knows I love GSP and Mir, but I'd definitely add Fitch, Cote, and Cro Cop to that list.

I forgot to mention Forrest and Rich Franklin. They're not necessarily conventionally attractive in their face, but they're both smart with that dry sense of humor that I find irresistible.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oh ya forgot Cote.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Tim Sylvia and Jason Guida


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

probly gsp


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Not in the UFC, but Josh Barnett gets me all randy. Also, last time I was with a girl, I screamed Rob Emerson during sex and we both got off.




Emma May said:


> *Josh Koscheck*: Super fit, curly hair, full lips.


Mmmhmmm...looks we got the same taste!


----------



## Emma May (Feb 22, 2009)

*This thread continues to be awesome*

*Fitch* and *Cote* are foxes, it's true! And *Forrest*, yes. He's a little goofy, but the voice and the charm balance that out. 

I'm surprised so many people think of *GSP* as attractive. He breaks my hair rule. If there is none on the head, then there needs to be at least a little on the face. Otherwise dudes just look weird. Besides that, he has a disproportionate body. Ha! Look at me picking apart the appearance of these men! I don't know whether to feel liberated or ashamed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The crazy thing is that I have a hair rule. My husband has a great head of wavy dark hair. He has some gray but he can rock it. GSP is one of those guys who makes bald work for him. Therefore he drives me crazy on two levels, one on the straight up "Damn I want to practice my high guard with him" level and one on the "why is this bald man making me crazy?" level.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

GSP = Dr. Manhattan


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah. OH HELL YEAH.

Dr. Manhattan is sexaaayyyyy. *plays Ginuwine "Pony*"

I know you're gonna dance now Cornbread!


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

This is by far the most ignorant thread I have ever seen on this forum. And there have been some really really ignorant threads here.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

NavyChief said:


> This is by far the most ignorant thread I have ever seen on this forum. And there have been some really really ignorant threads here.


Yeah, not being homophobic is stupid as hell! I hate Gays and if they ever convert my kid to one of them, I'll go ******* nuts...I mean crazy.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

The GF's list:

1.) Babalu (Although not in the UFC anymore)
2.) Frank Mir
3.) Roger Huerta
4.) Heath Herring (Ride 'em CowBoy! :laugh
5.) Bisping
6.) Bas El Guapo Rutten (Again not in the UFC, but once was) 
Direct quote from my GF: "I love the tat's and facial hair. I gotta know he's a 'manly man'." :laugh: :laugh:

If I had to pick personally, I would say Bas. I would let him father my children :laugh: El Guapo all the way! :laugh:


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Phht to east, look at my avatar and it is answered, not even a debate.
Wes's blonde curls are to die for 

EDIT: NUMBER 1000!!!!!!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

a FIT mir
gsp
huerta
ace


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

end of thread!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> This is by far the most ignorant thread I have ever seen on this forum. And there have been some really really ignorant threads here.


Ironically, his misuse of the word ignorant is ignorant.

Someone get this guy a dictionary.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah!! How could I forget Basito?!?!?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana rocked the sh!t out of those French cuffs.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this might be the gayest thread of all time... but it´s clearly gsp


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

GSP. 
/Thread.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

wtf is this sh!t?????


LMAO...are you serious.

Thank you for this post, this post will clearly help stress


whats next? Keith Jardine on the cover of People magazine?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

What I think women think:

Huerta, GSP, Mir (Babalu!? Liddell!? well well, they are pretty manly I guess) and of course Sexayama and Emerson!

I think Machida has underrated, elusive looks.

Watching Anderson SIlva when he smells blood and is moving aggressively to go in for the kill makes me all tingely inside. Same goes for Maia's jitz (when Maia grabs a man he's all like "you ain't goin NOWHERE, honey. I dig.). 

So in terms of behaviour, Maia and Anderson tops my list :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Not in the UFC, but I'm pretty sure I had a wet dream last night with Vitor Belfort in it. (Hint: he's the one that isn't Mike Tyson in the picture.)


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

My GF gets all giggly whenever Huerta Is on the screen.
Personally, I think GSP looks like the type of guy that could get any girl he wants, clean cut classic pretty boy with a great body.
Tito gotta have something, I mean he sleeps with Jenna every night so he must be doing something right.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG Belfort! Every time I look at this thread there's more man candy! 

claro casi!


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

My gf is all about forrest, he is like a southern boy and my gf digs that.

She dont know it but I have a deal with her, she is sleeping with either Axe/anderson/Cro cop if they promise to put the gloves on and go a few rounds with me.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

haha, I love how all the guys are talking about who their girlfriends like... may be some coverups here and there.

well MY girlfriend likes Mir and GSP.

and so do I.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My girlfriend won't admit it, but she thinks Guida is hawt.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

No one comes close to Sexyama! 

/end thread!


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

Gay question, but i'd say GSP, Roger Huerta


----------



## Bacon Sandwich (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't believe you guys have forgotten about Brucie baby.

The man's so debonair, he makes me go weak at the knees.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He is freakin suave. If I saw GSP in a suit standing next to Bruce Buffer, I think I'd pass out.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Ironically, his misuse of the word ignorant is ignorant.
> 
> Someone get this guy a dictionary.


Ignorant can also mean "lacking sophistication" which this thread certainly does imo (and of course that is all this forum is for the most part...folks expressing opinions).

So, your calling me out on the ignorant use of the word ignorant, is, well, ignorant. Let's not get too hung up on semantics here. 

I suppose what I should have said for you English majors is something along the lines of "this thread is just stupid" or "this thread is ridiculous" or the like.

I just find it laughable.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I have never once heard the word ignorant in reference to a lack of sophistication. The only way it could be used that way was if you directly referenced sophistication. Ex: "Bill knows a lot about mechanics, but he is completely ignorant when it comes to the sophisticated things in life, such as fine dining".

Please link a reputable source that uses the word ignorant in the way you specify. I will provide you many uses of the word:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ignorant

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ignorant

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignorance

I believe I know exactly what the word means and you clearly do not. I also believe you are probably homophobic and were trying to sound smart when you insulted this harmless thread by using the word ignorant. Hey, I could be wrong, but why do you find this thread to be so "ignorant" or "stupid"? 

So yes, you should have just said "this thread is stupid," because clearly that is what you meant.

My original comment to you stands.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I believe I know exactly what the word means and you clearly do not. I also believe you are probably homophobic and were trying to sound smart when you insulted this harmless thread by using the word ignorant. Hey, I could be wrong, but why do you find this thread to be so "ignorant" or "stupid"?


Because every good Catholic knows that being gay is morally wrong and the INCORRECT CHOICE TO MAKE!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ah, Cornbread, you always make me laugh.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I have never once heard the word ignorant in reference to a lack of sophistication. The only way it could be used that way was if you directly referenced sophistication. Ex: "Bill knows a lot about mechanics, but he is completely ignorant when it comes to the sophisticated things in life, such as fine dining".
> 
> Please link a reputable source that uses the word ignorant in the way you specify. I will provide you many uses of the word:
> 
> ...


Frankly, I don't need you to provide me with examples of jack, nor do I find the need to provide you with the same. I also don't feel driven to explain to some moron that I don't know (or care to for that matter) any reason justifying my opinions about anything at all. 

I'm a grown man, spent 20 years roaming the worlds oceans in the worlds largest nuclear Navy, retired, raised four children (one of my daughters, whom I love without reserve, happens to be gay, so your "homomphobic" comment doesn't hold water) and this is just another freakin' internet forum where folks go to waste some time while waiting for the inevitable apocalypse that will absorb us all.

And to be honest, I don't give a piss through a rolling donut whether your "original comment" stands or falls. Find someone else to critique 'cause you are boring me.

<yawn>


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

uhg.... way to hijack the thread guys! NOW BRING ON THE MENS!!!! errrr for swp and cornbread i mean... yeah


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

My wife's votes...GSP and Huerta.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like houston alexanders 'adrenaline' all over me, thats for sure.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Frankly, I don't need you to provide me with examples of jack, nor do I find the need to provide you with the same. I also don't feel driven to explain to some moron that I don't know (or care to for that matter) any reason justifying my opinions about anything at all.
> 
> I'm a grown man, spent 20 years roaming the worlds oceans in the worlds largest nuclear Navy, retired, raised four children (one of my daughters, whom I love without reserve, happens to be gay, so your "homomphobic" comment doesn't hold water) and this is just another freakin' internet forum where folks go to waste some time while waiting for the inevitable apocalypse that will absorb us all.
> 
> ...


Translation: I'm illiterate and don't know the English, now heres some random crap about my life to change the subject.


Don't call someone else a moron when you are the one so clearly wrong and stupid. Especially if you have done it in such a pretentious way as you did.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, not being homophobic is stupid as hell! I hate Gays and if they ever convert my kid to one of them, I'll go ******* nuts...I mean crazy.


you cant be converted to gayness you predjudice ****

you get INJECTED with aids. mostly its the goverment doing it... and we all know ho controls the goverment ; the jews. 

so you get AIDS from jews


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

NavyChief said:


> Frankly, I don't need you to provide me with examples of jack, nor do I find the need to provide you with the same. I also don't feel driven to explain to some moron that I don't know (or care to for that matter) any reason justifying my opinions about anything at all.
> 
> I'm a grown man, spent 20 years roaming the worlds oceans in the worlds largest nuclear Navy, retired, raised four children (one of my daughters, whom I love without reserve, happens to be gay, so your "homomphobic" comment doesn't hold water) and this is just another freakin' internet forum where folks go to waste some time while waiting for the inevitable apocalypse that will absorb us all.
> 
> ...


Why has no one picked up on the *NAVY* guy being offended by this thread???

And Navychief, do you have any pictures of the gay daughter? That might get this thread straight again!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This is clearly the sexiest man in the UFC, look at that sixer!!


----------



## Rubiness (Jun 27, 2006)

Bas Rutten!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> This is clearly the sexiest man in the UFC, look at that sixer!!


hahaha he looks scared shitless too


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

It's just been done less than a month ago, or almost the same thing:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/52692-do-they-exist.html


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, that was my amazing thread. The premise was slightly different, but it still resulted in a lot of fighter pics being posted.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Translation: I'm illiterate and don't know the English, now heres some random crap about my life to change the subject.
> 
> 
> Don't call someone else a moron when you are the one so clearly wrong and stupid. Especially if you have done it in such a pretentious way as you did.


FFS...go blow it out yer arse. This thread IS ignorant.

Ban me, block me, crissakes...it's a gat dam thread on a freakin' web site where everyone is a badass. I doubt I'll lose much shut-eye over it.

And yes, I can be wrong (often am), I am the KING of stupid (just ask my wife), and I am about as pretentious as they come. Who freakin' gives a rat's ass? 

This thread has gotten more ignorant as it goes on. And I'll call whoever I want a moron. It's the internet you moron.



Chrisl972 said:


> Why has no one picked up on the *NAVY* guy being offended by this thread???
> 
> And Navychief, do you have any pictures of the gay daughter? That might get this thread straight again!


It might indeed. But I doubt it. And I'm not *offended* by the thread...give me a break. It's just a stupid thread.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I want this man banimated for hurting my feelings.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Boys boys!

There's no need for name calling!!

I want to see both of you after class.

We might need to hug this out and see if we can all be friends again.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Boys boys!
> 
> There's no need for name calling!!
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Frankly, I don't need you to provide me with examples of jack, nor do I find the need to provide you with the same. I also don't feel driven to explain to some moron that I don't know (or care to for that matter) any reason justifying my opinions about anything at all.
> 
> I'm a grown man, spent 20 years roaming the worlds oceans in the worlds largest nuclear Navy, retired, raised four children (one of my daughters, whom I love without reserve, happens to be gay, so your "homomphobic" comment doesn't hold water) and this is just another freakin' internet forum where folks go to waste some time while waiting for the inevitable apocalypse that will absorb us all.
> 
> ...


Guess I hit a nerve. Thanks for the life story, as if any of us really care. :thumb02:

PS: pics of your daughter or it didn't happen.



NavyChief said:


> FFS...go blow it out yer arse. This thread IS ignorant.
> 
> Ban me, block me, crissakes...it's a gat dam thread on a freakin' web site where everyone is a badass. I doubt I'll lose much shut-eye over it.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Well I think your post is chocolatey with a hint of purple (if you insist on making words mean whatever you want then I feel I should get to also).


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> you cant be converted to gayness you predjudice ****
> 
> you get INJECTED with aids. mostly its the goverment doing it... and we all know ho controls the goverment ; the jews.
> 
> so you get AIDS from jews


This is one of the most horrible things I've ever read on the forum. I luv eet :thumb02:



Ape City said:


> Guess I hit a nerve. Thanks for the life story, as if any of us really care. :thumb02:


Hey I care. Well maybe, how old are his daughters? 

...pics?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> Hey I care. ?
> 
> ...pics?


You're right, sorry.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Ape City said:


> You're right, sorry.


Oh ffs...this is getting beyond boring. Let's give it a rest. Hell, I wasn't the one that even started with the gat-dam English lesson. The thread is stupid. Even worse now what with us yammering on about this. Yeah yeah yeah...I freaking misused the word ignorant. My humblest aplogies. Maybe I should be :bye02:

Pics? Naa. I'll pass. Never know what a person might do with 'em.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well we did kinda of highjack the thread.


Back to sexy boys it is!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Pics? Naa. Three of girls are only 10 (quads..with a brother) and my other is 20 but she keeps things private.


In that case send the first pics to cornbread.

srsly im a bastard and im sorry >_<

oiy! back to the bois!


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

This argument is going nowhere, now make with the guy candy already.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Oh ffs...this is getting beyond boring. Let's give it a rest. Hell, I wasn't the one that even started with the gat-dam English lesson. The thread is stupid. Even worse now what with us yammering on about this. Yeah yeah yeah...I freaking misused the word ignorant. My humblest aplogies. Maybe I should be :bye02:


Don't forget that you then pretended that you hadn't and started insulting other members:thumb02: Which I think is more what made you look like a prick.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Don't forget that you then pretended that you hadn't and started insulting other members:thumb02: Which I think is more what made you look like a prick.


Seriously? Gabriel Gonzaga is a sexy guy, in ur op? 

i got a vid for you :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That vid isn't showing, but yeah man he is.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

without a doubt Martin Kampmann and Cole Miller are the most handsome men in the ufc. lol


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Don't forget that you then pretended that you hadn't and started insulting other members:thumb02: Which I think is more what made you look like a prick.


Nay nay. I did not and do not look like a prick. I may act like a prick and I may sound like a prick, but I do not look like one. Not to mention I have been called far worse as have most all of us here I would presume. 

And frankly, if someone feels insulted by being called a moron then thy skin is far too thin to be frequenting internet forum of any ilk.

And this post is still igonorant. <sorry...I had to do it>:bye02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That vid isn't showing, but yeah man he is.


Well it was BEAR FORCE ONE! EWWW AHHH EWWW AHH! 



NavyChief said:


> Nay nay. I did not and do not look like a prick. I may act like a prick and I may sound like a prick, but I do not look like one. Not to mention I have been called far worse as have most all of us here I would presume.
> 
> And frankly, if someone feels insulted by being called a moron then thy skin is far too thin to be frequenting internet forum of any ilk.
> 
> And this post is still igonorant. <sorry...I had to do it>:bye02:


oh my god... 

:sarcastic07:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Smiley Fight!!!!:dunno::thumb02:raise01: :confused02: raise01: :confused05 ::thumb02: :confused02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

NavyChief said:


> Nay nay. I did not and do not look like a prick. I may act like a prick and I may sound like a prick, but I do not look like one. Not to mention I have been called far worse as have most all of us here I would presume.
> 
> And frankly, if someone feels insulted by being called a moron then thy skin is far too thin to be frequenting internet forum of any ilk.
> 
> And this post is still igonorant. <sorry...I had to do it>:bye02:


this post made me LOL really hard. Did you type that into word and thesaurus every word? It's the internet dude, no need to try and be all intelligent and shit.








































btw post is ignorant


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> this post made me LOL really hard. Did you type that into word and thesaurus every word? It's the internet dude, no need to try and be all intelligent and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plz don't post like that again...it's annoying


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> plz don't post like that again...it's annoying


Please don't write using stupid ******* text talk on the internet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Please everyoe back on topic, I mean all the sexiness of Akiyama is available to talk about and that is one big ass pile of sexy.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Akiyama is clearly the sexiest man in the UFC.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Please everyoe back on topic, I mean all the sexiness of Akiyama is available to talk about and that is one big ass pile of sexy.


Especially when he sings. I thought my head was going to explode.

HOT


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

NavyChief said:


> Nay nay. I did not and do not look like a prick. I may act like a prick and I may sound like a prick, but I do not look like one. Not to mention I have been called far worse as have most all of us here I would presume.
> 
> And frankly, if someone feels insulted by being called a moron then thy skin is far too thin to be frequenting internet forum of any ilk.
> 
> And this post is still igonorant. <sorry...I had to do it>:bye02:


What the heck is an ilk. can u hunt them?:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It just means "of that type, wherein there are similar but not identical types. " He's not using it the expression way it normally appears, as in "noisy teenage girls and their ilk."


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, ill give you an A+ in english Merriam


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That's what my degrees are in. English, mixology and headknockin.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Akiyama and GSP for sure :thumb02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> That's what my degrees are in. English, mixology and headknockin.


If you dont mind me asking, whats mixology?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mixing drinks. I have never unleashed this skill in a professional arena, though. It would be way too dangerous due to the raw talent involved.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I like that (mixology) Im gonna tell my boss i need a raise im a paintologist (painter) or a coatings applicator engineer.: :thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

1.Huerta

2.Shogun- former model

3.Dos Santos- tall dark and handsome

4.Chuck- dudes got swag

5.Tito- alot of chiks think hes hot


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Forget it.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Thread Closed//


----------

